# this aint good



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

well guys this what my brand new HL belt nt the 3gx bt the regular one looked like jus after two rides on it. gt my dayco xtx and almond spring in today. i will never buy another HL belt agian. hears the link to a pic of it cause i cant figure out how to post pics from myspace on hear. 








http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/135/l_0c6b7e2109e94a259eaed2f60e0bfa14.jpg


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

FYI, the Dayco XTX and the HL 3GX are supposed to be the same belt. Everything I have heard about them is good. Everything I have heard about the regular ones is bad, real bad.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

yea thats what i heard to bout the regular ones and i knw for a fact now that its true. i hear nothing bt good about the xtx. hope it holds up to my brand new 31s


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I fixed the pic for you.


Yeah most of use could have told you the HL belt is a wast of money. Its a total piece of **** IMO. The Dayco XTX and the HL 3GX are supposed to be better. I got a pic of a HL belt some were around here that looks about like that pic above after one ride.

Good luck with the XTX

The new


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

thanks metla man for fixing my pic. that was the second hl belt i had the first one took one heck of a beating and went through alot of abuse guess that i jus gt lucky with the first one. the second one was 80 bucks down the drain. hope the xtx is alot better andi hear that it is


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Heres you a HL belt with 1/2 a ride on it. And i'm telling you it seen NO mud worth mentioning that day before it broke. We were trail riding when it let go. Not sure if heat got it or what happened.

Any ways there were 6 brutes in the group. All of use had stock belts except this guy. He was the only one with belt trouble that day as well. I'm not picking on HL. Its just that belt is crap!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Zero issues outta my xtx...


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

man that suks for him. im glad that mine made it back to the truck and didnt break on me. good to hear about ur xtx


----------

